# Forum meet 2019



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

This photo was taken at a recent forum meet, you try and take a scenic  photo and some great lummox bowls on the tee without an excuse me ðŸ˜£


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks like he's been hitting a lot of those exploding golf balls....he doesn't learn very quickly does he.....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

You know him only too well Ian


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			This photo was taken at a recent forum meet, you try and take a scenic  photo and some great lummox bowls on the tee without an excuse me ðŸ˜£









Click to expand...

It was my honour, as it was for most of that round.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			It was my honour, as it was for most of that round. 

Click to expand...

You were just playing ready golf ðŸ¤”


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 4, 2019)

I see he is taking his usual divots from the tee area ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸ðŸŽ£


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

He was playing his usual "24 off the tee"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			He was playing his usual "24 off the tee"
		
Click to expand...

At least the occupants of the graveyard over the road weren't disturbed by my approach shot...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			At least the occupants of the graveyard over the road weren't disturbed by my approach shot... 

Click to expand...

After the first dozen shots there was a deathly silence ðŸ¤«


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			This photo was taken at a recent forum meet, you try and take a scenic  photo and some great lummox bowls on the tee without an excuse me ðŸ˜£









Click to expand...

What course is that Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What course is that Chris?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone care a guess? I'll post the answer tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Anyone care a guess? I'll post the answer tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Am I allowed a guess?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2019)

You might as well - nearly a day later and nobody else has...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Am I allowed a guess? 

Click to expand...

Don't it'll be embarrassing if you'll get it wrong ðŸ¤«


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2019)

Itâ€™s possible that Chris has forgotten , well he is getting on , bless ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Itâ€™s possible that Chris has forgotten , well he is getting on , bless ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He'd like to forget the result, I know that much.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

I only recall it was to even up the result of the first match (and the World Pool Championships)


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

Well Glyn, after a multitude of wrong answers I can reveal that this particular forum meet was at Belmont Hills, Bermuda. It was a 2 game meet, the first being held at the highly rated Port Royal course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Well Glyn, after a multitude of wrong answers I can reveal that this particular forum meet was at Belmont Hills, Bermuda. It was a 2 game meet, the first being held at the highly rated Port Royal course.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

Indeed it was Glyn


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2019)

On a point of order, can this be classed as a â€œforum meetâ€.

Were other members of the forum offered the chance to go. Was it advertised? 

Or was it a â€œforum jollyâ€ where a couple of forum buddies went away on a private golf break, 

Askin for a friend ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2019)

Please tell your friend Mr Fragger that it was a highly desirable, but very select Forum meet which achieved the aim of keeping away from the ne'r-do-well's and hoi polloi that are known to frequent this place


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

Really not sure about that t-shirt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Really not sure about that t-shirt. 

Click to expand...

It was cheaper than a red one ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Please tell your friend Mr Fragger that it was a highly desirable, but very select Forum meet which achieved the aim of keeping away from the ne'r-do-well's and hoi polloi that are known to frequent this place
		
Click to expand...

Is that why Fragger wasnâ€™t invited Chris... ðŸ˜—ðŸ˜—


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			It was cheaper than a red one ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it wants to be, they probably couldn't give them away.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah it wants to be, they probably couldn't give them away.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ§

Some people wouldnâ€™t recognise quality if it smacked them between the eyes. ðŸ™„


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is that why Fragger wasnâ€™t invited Chris... ðŸ˜—ðŸ˜—
		
Click to expand...


along with several others


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			It was cheaper than a red one ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

and there me thinking that the red one couldn't be beaten on price


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2019)

I am more worried as to why he was wearing long trousers in that sort of climate?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I am more worried as to why he was wearing long trousers in that sort of climate?
		
Click to expand...


You havnt seen his legs then


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You havnt seen his legs then 

Click to expand...


I've seen better legs on a table


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I am more worried as to why he was wearing long trousers in that sort of climate?
		
Click to expand...


As the more respectable end of the forum membership â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2019)

I am working with some ex Bermuda Coastgards at the mo... they keep telling me to go there to play golf..... looks good!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2019)

IanM said:



			I am working with some ex Bermuda Coastgards at the mo... they keep telling me to go there to play golf..... looks good!
		
Click to expand...

I only managed 2 games but BlueinMunich a few more, the courses were good and booking on Golfnow was pretty easy and much cheaper than rocking up would have been. Some courses are pretty expensive but I'd be happy to play Port Royal anytime and it hosted the Grand Slam of Golf for about 5 years


----------

